# Solarization with a cell phone



## Youngun (Nov 16, 2006)

In my photo class that I'm taking, one of my peers was trying to "Solarize" (I've heard this technique is actually called something else, like Sabatiar or something) a print (cheap VC paper) during development. He tried using overhead lights but to no avail. Finally (after a call from a friend) he got the idea to use his cell phone...and it worked! Parts of the image were solarized, making the photograph really interesting. Next time I'm in the darkroom I might have to try waving my cell phone around.


----------



## TravisG5 (Nov 17, 2006)

You can also take the negative out of the enlarger and flash it with that light.


----------



## joyride (Nov 18, 2006)

When I did a sabatier, I used 2 enlargers.  One ws set for the first exposer with the image, the other just blank.  I did a bunch of test strips to get both exposeres correct.  Its just a pain to get the 2 exposure (pure light) correct.  If you cant use 2 enlargers, use a wide angle light.  Even if you have to go in another room and use the fixed lights, do it.  A cell phone is not bright enough and does not have a wide enough beam.  You would have to move then phone across the image evenly to get an even image.

This is one of the images I did with it.  It isnt a true Sabatier, but the same method.  I still have to scan my true solarized image (I'll get to it tommorow maybe).


----------

